# AcomData 1TB @ ecost: $95



## naumoney (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all, new here; thought this would be the best place to ask:

Ecost has an AcomData 1TB USB 2.0 / eSATA External Hard Drive ( PDHD1000USE-72 ) for $95 after rebate.

Link

Will this work with a S3? I recently bought and had to return a Best Buy sale, "MyBook" and do not want to be disappointed again. 
Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. AFAIK the drive in question is unknown and untested. Several forum members have had success with this Fantom Green 1TB expansion drive. At $89.99 it would be a better option (for a little less money) IMO. It has twice the throughput (although that wouldn't make a lot of difference with TiVo) and uses Western Digital's GP drive which has proven itself reliable over the past year or so.

BTW, you'll probably get more responses on the Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion sticky thread. It would be worth your while to read through the first post as well. You would have noted that the WD My Book drives do not work with TiVo plus there's a lot of other good info on both eSATA as well as internal drive upgrades.

Happy upgrading!


----------

